# DDW: Post-infectious IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

DDW: Post-infectious IBS outbreaks probed for clues to long-term effects http://www.medicalpost.com/mpcontent/artic...613_201531_1348


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Good stuff. The more work like this the better.


----------

